# My New Lesco 80lbs Spreader



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

So, I came home from work today and my wife said she had an early birthday present from me in the living room. After I jumped up and down like a kid at Christmas I asked where she got it, she said "I searched all through that Stupid Lawn Forum website you're always on and all the comments said this one was the best." Best wife ever!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PM me a mailing address and I'll send her a stupid Lawn Forum sticker for it.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

:lol:


Ware said:


> PM me a mailing address and I'll send her a stupid Lawn Forum sticker for it.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I sure will.



Ware said:


> PM me a mailing address and I'll send her a stupid Lawn Forum sticker for it.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks @Ware 


Ware said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

:thumbup:


Ware said:


> PM me a mailing address and I'll send her a stupid Lawn Forum sticker for it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats!! She went all in and got you the side deflector and hopper cover too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@Mightyquinn she sure did! I can't wait for the end of February so I can dump some Prodiamine on the lawn with this bad boy.



Mightyquinn said:


> Congrats!! She went all in and got you the side deflector and hopper cover too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome! Wish my wife would allow lawn equipment in the house


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

quote=ctrav post_id=124804 time=1548532820 user_id=2860]
Awesome! Wish my wife would allow lawn equipment in the house 
[/quote]


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

How do I tag my wife in this post if she isn't on the forum?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> How do I tag my wife in this post if she isn't on the forum?


Have her join the forum like my wife @touchofgrass :lol:


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Mightyquinn very true!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

:nod:

quote=Mightyquinn post_id=124845 time=1548555175 user_id=51]


cnet24 said:


> How do I tag my wife in this post if she isn't on the forum?


Have her join the forum like my wife @touchofgrass :lol:
[/quote]


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Awesome! Wish my wife would allow lawn equipment in the house


Maybe convince her that it is the best and quickest way to spread carpet deodorizer in the living room?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Wish my wife would allow lawn equipment in the house
> ...


Considering we have pets that just may work! :thumbup:


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

My is going to kill me when she finds out how much I paid. Glad she doesn't know much about equipment. She tease me all the time about insecticide, fungicide, fertilizer. She even does it in the Pete Denny voice lol.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats! That thing is sweet. Although, I could never wrap my head around the price for a Lesco Spreader. Never really understood the value there.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats

What a nice birthday present


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Congrats! That thing is sweet. Although, I could never wrap my head around the price for a Lesco Spreader. Never really understood the value there.


Go to a SiteOne and push one around.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! That thing is sweet. Although, I could never wrap my head around the price for a Lesco Spreader. Never really understood the value there.
> ...


Buy once Cry once!!!! :thumbup: Plus they are just SO much nicer to use and push around and "if" anything breaks, parts are readily available.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks amazing. Especially with home use that should last you forever and keep looking great too, Congrats


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats! It's a fantastic spreader!


----------

